# شوكولاتة عمرها 120 عاما.. وتناولها ممكن



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2020)

*شوكولاتة عمرها 120 عاما.. وتناولها ممكن*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم – سكاي نيوز عربية/
 حتى بعد مرور قرن و20 عاما على صنعها، إلا أن ألواحا من شوكولاتة "كادبوري" صالحة إلى درجة كبيرة ويمكن تناولها.
 وذكرت وسائل إعلام في أستراليا أن موظفي المكتبة الوطنية الأسترالية اكتشفوا ألواح الشوكولاتة في مقتنيات الشاعر الأسترالي الراحل بانجو باترسون.
 وتعود الشوكولاتة إلى عام 1900، وهي عبارة عن هدية تذكارية قدمتها الملكة البريطانية فيكتوريا إلى الجنود، خلال حرب "البوير".
 وبقاء الحلوى البنية اللون على حالها تقريبا مفاجأة بالنسبة إلى مختبر المكتبة، وفقا لصحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.
 وقالت المسؤولة في المكتبة الوطنية الأسترالية، جينيفر تود:" كانت هناك رائحة ممتعة عندما تم فتح عبوة الشوكولاتة".
 وكتب على ألواح الشوكولاتة "أتمنى لك عاما جديدا وسعيدا. فيكتوريا".
 وصنعت شركة "كادبوري" الحلوى لصالح القوات البريطانية، بناء على طلب من قصر باكنغهام، وكانت الكمية ما بين 70- 80 ألف رطل.
 ويعتقد أن الشاعر الأسترالي باترسون اشترى  علبة الشوكولاتة من القوات البريطانية عندما كان مراسلا حربيا لصحيفة  "سيدني مورنينغ هيرالد".

https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95612.html


----------

